# New to the forum



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi! Oh, he sounds georgous! Ok, we need a picture! :lol: I love dark bays! And congrats on the new horse!  

I'm Connie, I have one horse, the one in my sig, Christy. She is a 5 yr. old qh paint.


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

She's adorable!!


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks, can't wait to see yours!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome. Cant wait to see pics! :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! Can't wait to see pictures, I bet he's gorgeous! I bet you're really excited to have him, have you ridden him yet? I've got two, they're in my siggy as well  The spotted one is a Missouri Foxtrotter and she's one month old (have to wait until Aug to go pick her up) and the other one is my Friesian/Appy filly named Rose and she's a year old.


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

Yeah I ride him like every day! We're actually going to a Philip Dutton clinic tomorrow! He's the sweetest, most well-behaved five year old I've ever met! Yours sound precious! I'll have pictures ASAP!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I would love pics, you'll have to tll us about the phillip dutton clinic! Who is your mum on here?


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

My mom is Rumthewarmbloodsmom....I think. Haha I'll find out for sure. I posted a topic about the clinic if you're interested, I'll post pictures today. The topic is "Philip Dutton Clinic" and I can't remember where I posted it...oops. Well it's on here somewhere.


----------

